
This Guy’s Wife Got Cancer, So He Did Something Unforgettable.  - denzil_correa
http://www.viralnova.com/wifes-cancer/
======
chasing
Maybe link directly to the guy's site, instead of some random content
aggregator:

[http://mywifesfightwithbreastcancer.com/](http://mywifesfightwithbreastcancer.com/)

~~~
jamesbritt
Thank you. I read the article, looked at the pictures, and when I got to the
end with the "Like us on Facebook!" crap it it cheapened everything.

The traffic needs to go to the source page, not this bottom-feeder site.

------
ludicast
Very touching. My own wife (at 33) was diagnosed with breast cancer this year,
but I feel almost guilty to say everything turned out okay (we believe).

The disease is a motherfucker. I can't imagine watching someone I love going
through the later stages, unable to protect them.

Now back to my regularly scheduled trolling.

~~~
roderick3427
Don't feel guilty. It's stories like yours that give other people hope that
breast cancer can be and will be beaten. Thank you for sharing.

------
danso
At a previous job, I helped out on the web side for a photojournalist who
spent a year documenting a mom and her young son's last year fighting cancer.

[http://www.pulitzer.org/archives/8358](http://www.pulitzer.org/archives/8358)

I saw those photos countless times up to production, and even years later when
I come across them (the project won a Pulitzer and so is occasionally linked
to today) I'll still tear up. It's funny that the blogspam title for the OP
says the "The Last 3 Photos Destroyed Me"...In photoseries like these, I
always find the photos of the patients struggling to live yet knowing the end
is near to be much more heartwrenching than photos after the death.

~~~
kunai
God...

what can I say? Disease is such a sad part of humanity. What a shame we can't
eradicate it. People are having so many children in poorer parts just because
they know not many will make it, from either disease or poverty, thinning out
our resources even further. When will it stop?

When will captialism be thrown under the rug so that real medical and
scientific progress can erupt?

------
ashray
This touches a personal chord. My dad recently died of IPF and while its not
in the same category as cancer I'd say its a terrible journey to have a
disease that literally takes your breath away, and not in a good way.

I personally understood how support systems fail, how folks would rather
always hear that you are getting better but with IPF - you only get worse. IPF
is as common in the US as breast cancer, the difference being that it is 100%
fatal in 2-5 years on average. (Lung transplants can improve longevity but
eventually fail)

This person's story is deeply meaningful and told in a profoundly beautiful
way. I wish I could tell my dad's story with IPF in a similar way. I'm trying
to spread awareness with a blog on IPF and by donating to the pulmonary
fibrosis foundation, just wondering about what else I could do. Awareness is
super important!

IPF - Idiopathic Pulmonary Fibrosis -
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiopathic_pulmonary_fibrosis](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiopathic_pulmonary_fibrosis)

------
shanac
What bothers me the most about this article, the charity work, the pink
ribbons.

We have no idea what causes cancers, particularly breast cancer, in those who
are young. We know some people carry risk factors (BRCA1 and BRCA2, certain
subvariations of each) in their genes, and yet not all cases of people with
the genes will get cancer, and not all people who get cancer young have any
gene (in fact, most don't).

We also don't know why some cancers metastasized and some don't. Most women
who get breast cancer at her age (39-40) survive.

I say this as someone who is extremely high risk (high enough that I have not
hit thirty and I'm hunting for a new breast specialist who can get me MRIs
instead of mammograms). I'd like to be able to know what to cut out to
decrease my risk, beyond generic eat right and exercise (and I do eat right
and exercise). I'm a tad angry that information is not available to me (I've
looked). Because on a personal level, I'd like to stop seeing younger cancer
cases.

------
taylodl
It's upon seeing things like this I wonder what I'm doing with my life. Am I
really making the world a better place? Am I really making life better? With
software? I feel I have so much but have really and truly contributed back so
little.

------
ninh
These pictures are beautiful, and I wish I had thought of doing this as well.
As someone who has seen this disease run its course on a loved one, they
brought back a lot of memories. Especially the effect chemo and a mastectomy
usually has on that someone and their family. From losing their hair to having
a swollen face due to retention of water, to being bedbound etc. The last 3
pictures are unfortunately all too familiar.

------
foosat
as someone who had a family member taken by cancer, i cried at the last 3
photos. thanks for sharing this.

------
yeukhon
I just can't imagine what it would be to suffer from a cancer. This is a
horrible thing. A lot of pills and a lot of radiation treatment and watching
yourself getting ___. I just can't even think about it. Rest in peace and I
hope your husband will be happier now.

------
lmarinho
Very touching. I took some similar pictures of my mom as she fought
pancreactic cancer, and of the emptiness she left on rooms and objects.

I find that contemplating the pain in this straightforward way prevents it
from growing into some kind of monster in your memories.

------
yodsanklai
Very depressing. These pictures may serve some purpose but I'd rather avoid
anything that would reminds me of this horrible disease.

~~~
primelens
I do understand your reaction. However, the fact that he can extract such
beauty from utter despair is a testament to the human spirit. It might not be
uplifting in a simple sense and it might not serve some immediate tangible
purpose (raise money/awareness perhaps ?) but I did feel the series was
worthwhile and deserving of attention.

------
ddp
I guess all that above ground nuclear testing wasn't all that great an idea...

------
Falling3
I cried when I made it to the last photo.

~~~
Guest98130
[http://cdn.viralnova.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/11-T86Pc...](http://cdn.viralnova.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/11-T86Pc6I.jpg)

I think that photo did it for me. Just the contrast between people with a
smile on their face going about their everyday life, and someone a few feet
away fighting for their life.

------
kposehn
That...physically hurt to read.

------
jamhan
This is "news.ycombinator.com", not "www.reddit.com".

Far too many of these posts lately.

